# Intel i7 4770 CPU 3.4 GHZ 80 grad!



## OkanGuclu (23. November 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hätte eine frage, Wegen meine hohe Temperaturen erstelle ich diesen Thema! Meine CPU (Intel i7 4770 CPU 3.4 GHZ (Turbo Boost 3.9) lauft 80 grad beim spielen. Ich hab heute einen neuen Wärmeleitpaste getragen aber leider wie immer 80 grad!

Ich verwende Intel Stock Fan leider.

PC Specs:

Intel i7 4770 CPU 3.4 GHZ 
Geforce GTX 770 
16 GB RAM
1 TB HDD + 250 SSD
Cooler Master Silencio 650 Pure
630 Watt Berlin +80 Plus Silver

Können Sie mir helfen ?


----------



## HordyH (23. November 2015)

Über deinen PC Specs  Hast du dir die Antwort schon selber gegeben, du wirst dir einen besseren kühler kaufen müssen wenn du weniger temp. Haben willst


----------



## Renax (23. November 2015)

Hast du die Möglichkeit einen anderen Kühler zu testen? Es liegt aber wahrscheinlich einfach am stock fan, da ist ein Macho X2 oder ein Brocken 2 viel besser auf deinem i7 aufgehoben, ansonsten sind 80 Grad zwar nicht super aber auch nicht lebensbedrohlich für deinen i7


----------



## Renax (23. November 2015)

Da war wohl wer schneller ;D


----------



## OkanGuclu (23. November 2015)

Aber mein freund sagt dass er einen stock fan hat und mit i7 4770K bei GTA V nur 63 Grad hat und ich 80. Welche richtung soll ich den kühler installieren ?


----------



## onlygaming (23. November 2015)

OkanGuclu schrieb:


> Aber mein freund sagt dass er einen stock fan hat und mit i7 4770K bei GTA V nur 63 Grad hat und ich 80. Welche richtung soll ich den kühler installieren ?



Da es ein Top Blower ist, ist es egal hauptsache er sitzt vllt WLP austauschen?


----------



## OkanGuclu (23. November 2015)

Ich hab den WLP (Wärmeleitpaste) heute getauscht. 

WLP: Artic Silver MX-2

Hier die Luftstrom

Raumtemperatur ca. 20 Grad


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2015)

Wenn die WLP beim boxed getauscht wurde - ist auch das billige Wärmeleitpad komplett entfernt worden das am Kühler pappt?

Aber generell: Es ist der kleine boxed-Kühler von Intel. Der ist gerade so stark wies unbedingt sein muss. Dass andere Leute mit dem gleichen Kühler andere temperaturen haben liegt an verschiedenen Spieleinstellungen/Auflösungen, an verschiedenen Lüftersteuerungen, an verschiedenen VIDs und vCores der CPUs, an verschiedenen Umgebungstemperaturen und Airflows im PC und an der Messungenauigkeit der Sensoren selbst und noch vielem mehr. Oder kurz gesagt das ist sowieso kaum vergleichbar.

Grundsätzlich sind deine temperaturen nicht gefährlich - aber wie schon erwähnt wurde wenns kühler/leiser/beides sein soll hilft nur ein besserer Kühler - wobei schon 25€ Modelle sehr viel besser als der gimmlige boxed sind.


----------



## OkanGuclu (23. November 2015)

Okay danke. Soll ich zur CPU schauen oder zur CPU Cores für die richtige temperatur zu lesen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2015)

Die für dich kritische Temperatur sind die CPU Cores - das sind die Sensoren im Kerninneren. Die sollten zu jeder Zeit unter 80°C bleiben, wenns mehr wird ist noch nicht direkt böse (erst bei 100+°C schaltet die CPU ab) aber dann hätte man Handlungsbedarf.

Das was bei CPU (Package) steht ist der Wert, an dem sich die Turbo/Throttling-Funktion deiner CPU orientiert - sprich wenn der Wert 100°C erreicht wird heruntergetaktet.


----------



## GabtC (23. November 2015)

80 Grad sind (noch) keine echtes Problem, wenns dich aber stört (und  der PC vielleicht auch etwas   leiser sein soll )nimm ein bisschen Geld in die Hand und kauf einen Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 oder vergleichbar.


----------



## type_o (23. November 2015)

Wenn es geht, dann baue alle nicht benötigten HDD-Halterungen aus! Die stören nur! 
Und, kauf dir bitte einen ordendtlichen CPU-Kühler! 
Auch ist es wichtig, wie wird die Abwärme aus dem Case befördert! Nicht nur Luft rein, die muss genauso wieder raus! Sonst hast du im Case Verwirbelungen der Frischluft, aber die Warme kommt nicht richtig raus!


----------



## Frontline25 (23. November 2015)

Das Dark Rock pro 3 ist schon etwas Overkill 
Besser ein kühler zwischen 15-30 euro und es funktioniert einwandfrei  

(Mein Macho ist auch totaler Overkill )


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2015)

Ein kleiner Brocken Eco oder TrueSpirit reicht locker aus um die Temps 20-30°C niedriger zu halten.


----------



## Hammerhead222 (25. November 2015)

Aber selbst für den Boxedkühler ist der Prozessor viel zu warm [emoji15]
Ich habe auch noch den originalen kühler drauf ^^ aber der tisis ist schon auf dem Weg.

Jedenfalls bekomme ich meine Temps auch nicht höher als 62 Grad in Spielen


----------



## Junatic (27. November 2015)

Ich würde auch zu einem ordentlichem Kühler raten.
Es muss ja kein 60€ Tisis oder oder ein Noctua NH-D15 sein.
Würden in dein Gehäuse auch gar nicht rein passen.

Ein Mugen 4, Macho Rev. B oder gar ein Brocken ECO sollten für dich locker ausreichend sein.


----------

